# My Cockapoo has a lump.



## emandste (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all, 

Jessie had her 2nd immunisation, kennel cough shot, and a microchip fitted on Monday. Last night I noticed she had developed a lump where the microchip has been fitted. I'd estimate that the size is something between a marble and a ping pong ball (I couldn't think of anything in-between). It doesn't seem to be bothering her.

Could anyone advise me if this is normal after microchip insertion? 

Many thanks 

Emma.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi it sounds like she is reacting to the chip. The body is treating it as a foreign object. It will probably settle in time but if you are at all concerned pop back to the vets for some reassurance. You could ask Lola24 she is a vet nurse and will have much more experience


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

It is normal to develop a little lump following a vaccine- some dogs react to the vaccine and some to the coating on the needle. Chip reactions are less common but there is no reason why they can't react in the same way. If the lump is non-painful and mobile and your pup is well, i would give it a few days to settle. If you are worried, have your vet check it out to put your mind at rest.


----------



## emandste (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll probably wait a few more days then. It doesn't appear to have grown over night or anything, and it's not bothering her.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sure Biscuit had a lump too and he squealed every time we lifted him for a good few days after.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau had a large lump but disappeared over a week or so - if you are at all concerned just pop her into see the vet's nurse as they will be able to put your mind at rest


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Kiaya developed a lump which disappeared over a few days as well.


----------



## emandste (Feb 20, 2012)

Just a quick update- Jessie's lump on the back of her neck appears to be going down. 

Thanks everyone for your reasurance.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Really glad her lump is going - horrible when it happens but often nothing serious and can take a little while to go down


----------

